# بالصور .. عناصر الهوية العمرانية في وادي ميزاب



## امير ضهير (24 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
هذا الموضوع مقدم من الاخ هندسة وانا انقله فحسب ، لانه لم يسجل عضوية جديدة في الملتقى بعد، ويرجوا ان تدعوا له ولوالديه، والموضوع موجود علي مجمع عمران نت علي الرابط التالي 
http://omranet.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1042#post1042

مدينة غرادية



​

عناصر الهوية العمرانية​من خلال الدراسة التاريخية لنمو و تطور المدن بمنطقة واد ميزاب يمكننا استخراج عدة مباني و معالم و كذا عناصر عديدة بإمكانها أن تشخص و تحدد الهوية العمرانية المميزة لمنطقة واد ميزاب و هذه العناصر هي :
المدينة.
	المسجد
	المنازل
	السوق.
	الأبراج و المنشآت الدفاعية.
	النسيج العمراني للقصر.
	الواحه

1-	المسجد

يراعى في مساجد مْـزاب البساطة و التقشف و الإبتعاد عن كل ما قد يشغل المصلي عن الخشوع في عبادته ، حتى المحراب فإنه خال من أي زخرفة ، حتى في المساجد المبنية حديثا ، و هذا التزاما بتعاليم الشرع الإسلامي .
و من أهم مميزات المسجد المزابي ، المئذنة ، التي يتخذها المزابيون عادة رمزا لهم نظرا لتميزها ، و قد اختارتها الشبكة المزابية رمزا كذلك .
إن المئذنة المزابية من أهم ابداعات المهندس المزابي ن و قد استطاع أن يصدر شكلها إلى عدة مناطق في الشمال الإفريقي ، حتى المناطق الشمالية للنيجر و مالي .
تنتصب المئذنة على شكل هرمي مقطوع ذي قاعدة مربعة ، على سبيل المثال فإن مئذنة تغردايت بها 122 درجة ، علوها 22 مترا، عرض قاعدتها 6 أمتار ، و عرض أعلاها متران ، سمك جدرانها يتناقص من متر واحد إلى 30 سم .
بجانب المسجد تقع الميضأة و محاضر تعليم الصبيان ، و فوقه المخازن و السطح و مقر اجتماعات العزابة الذي يسمى تامنايت .
تختلف مساحة و أهمية السطح من مدينة لأخرى ، حيث يعتبر سطح مسجد تيـﭭْـرار من أوسعها ، مما أكسبه أهمية و وظائف أكثر ، حيث يستقبل جموع المصلين في الأيام الصيفية الحارة ، في صلوات الفجر و المغرب و العشاء .

2-	المنازل 
المنزل هو العنصر الثاني في العمارة المزابية ، و هو العنصر الذي يظهر فيه خضوع المعمار المزابي بشكل كامل للتعاليم الإسلامية السّمحة ، سنوضح خصائص المسكن المزابي التقليدي بصفة عامة دون تفصيل المنازل المزابية التقليدية كثيرة التشابه ، مساحتها لا تتجاوز 100 متر مربع عادة ، تشتمل على طابقين و سطح ، و طابق تحت أرضي .
أول ما يُـلاحظ عند مدخل المنزل هو العتبة ، و هي درجة صخرية متوضعة عند مدخل المنزل قبل الباب ، يبلغ ارتفاعها حوالي عشرة سنتيمترات ، هذه العتبة تقي الدار من دخول الأتربة الرملية ، و مياه الأمطار ، و الحشرات الضارة و خروج الهواء البارد أيام الحر الشديد .
يبقى باب المدخل عادة مفتوحا طول النهار ، إلا أن المار في الشارع لا يستطيع مع ذلك رؤية ما بداخل الدار ، نظرا لتصميم المدخل الذي هو عبارة عن رواق صغير ينتهي بحائط مقابل ، ليُـكَوّن المدخل إلى وسط الدار منعرجا .
عند تجاوز المدخل الثاني تجد نفسك في رواق يسمى سقيفة ، به مقعد حجري منخفض بني للجلوس أمام المنسج صيفا ، و رحى تثبت في أحد زواياه لطحن الحبوب ، و الجدير بالذكر أن المنزل المزابي لا يحتوي على أثاث عادة ، حيث يكون أثاث البيت مبنيا .
من هذا الرواق تنقل مباشرة إلى وسط الدار المضاء بواسطة فتحة ( شـبّاك ) تصل الطابق الأرضي بالطابق الأول ( السطحي ) ، منها تنزل أشعة لشمس و يجدد الهواء ، و تعتبر هذه الفتحة بديلا عن النوافذ ، إذ أن المسكن المزابي يعتمد على الإضاءة العلوية ، و نادرا ما يحتوي على نوافذ ، و إن وُجدت ففي الطابق السطحي ، و تكون عبارة عن فتحة صغيرة في الحائط .
تُصَمـّم فتحات التهوية و الإضاءة بطريقة تجعل الساكن يستفيد لأطول وقت ممكن من أشعة الشمس ، خاصة شتاءًا . 
تعتبر غرفة استقبال النساء " تيزفْري " أنسب موقع للجلوس حول وسط الدار ، هذه القاعة التي لا تكاد تخلو منها دار مزابية ، هي عبارة عن غرفة لها مدخل عريض نوعا ما ، لكنه بدون باب ، متجه نحو القبلة أو نحو المغرب للإستفادة أكثر من الضوء الطبيعي ، غدوا و أصيلا . 
هذه القاعة لها دوران رئيسيان : أولهما إقامة المنسج الذي تصنع به الفرش و الملابس الصوفية ، ثانيهما أنها غرفة الأكل و سمر العائلة و استقبال النساء .
المطبخ فضاء صغير مفتوح على أحد جوانب وسط الدار ، و لا تكون له غرفة مخصصة عادة ، و يتكون من موقد حجري متصل بفتحة تهوية إلى السطح ، و تعلوه رفوف و أوتاد و بعض الكوات التي تستعمل لوضع لوازم و أواني الطبخ .
و يكون المطبخ ضمن وسط الدار بحيث لا تحس الجالسة أمام الموقد أنها في معزل عن باقي نساء الدار .
في إحدى جوانب وسط الدار ، يقع مدخل غرفة النوم الخاصة بربة البيت ، و بجانبه تقع عادة طاولة مبنية تحتها أواني الماء العذب و ماء الغسل .
بجانب مدخل وسط الدار ، نجد مطهرة و مرحاضا إلى جانبه مكان لربط المعزة التي تستر ما تبقى من فضلات الطعام ، و تجود بما تيسر من الحليب .
هذه المعزة كانت تنطلق كل صباح ( إلى وقت غير بعيد ) إلى حيث تتجمع فيه مع قطيع البلدة ، أين ينتظرها الراعي ، يخرج به في الشعب القريبة ، ليعود به بعد العصر إلى مدخل البلدة ، أين يفترق و تتجه كل معزة إلى دارها ، معتمدة على ذاكرتها التي لاتخطئ عادة .
أما الطابق التحت أرضي المسمى بـ " الدّهليز " فالأدراج المؤدية إليه تكون من مدخل الدار ، و هو مكان مكيّف طبيعيا ، حيث يكون باردا صيفا ، و دافئا شتاءا ، و يستعمل كمكان للنوم عادة .
يستعمل المِزابيون في بنائهم الأقواس ، و تحتوي الأقواس غالبا على كوات صغيرة ، تفيد كحوامل أو رفوف لوضع الآلات المضرة للصبيان و غيرها .
لا تزال معظم المنازل الواقعة خلف سور المدينة المِـزابية محتفظة بنفس الطراز القديم السابق ذكره إلى الآن ، سوى بعض التعديلات البسيطة التي أدخلت عليها حديثا ، كالبلاط ، و الكهرباء و الغاز ، بينما تحتفظ البيوت الحديثة بأساسيات الطراز المعماري التقليدي إلى حد بعيد .
بعض القواعد التي تحترم عند بناء المنازل :
هناك قواعد عامة و موانع في الفن المعماري المزابي أصدرها مجلس عمي سعيد (قديما) يلتزم بها كافة السكان منها :
- أن علو الدار لا يفوق 15 ذراعا .
- لا يسمح بإقامة الجدار على حدود السطح من الناحية الشرقية أو الغربية له كي لا يحرم الجار من ضوء الشمس ضحى و عشية .

- لا يجوز إسناد الدرج إلى جدار الجار إلا بإذنه ، و كذا المستراح أو مرابط الدابة إلا إذا سبق أحدهما الآخر ، فلا حق للجار الجديد أن يلزم جاره بتغيير الوضعية السابقة .
- لا يحدث أحد نافذة مهما كانت مساحتها إلا برخصة من الجيران ليحددوا له المكان الذي يمكن أن يحدث فيه هذه النافذة أو الكوة .
- في كل مدينة يعيَّن أمينان في عرف البناء ، إليهما ترفع الشكايات فيما يتعلق بالبناء .
إن الوصف السابق ينطبق على الدار الكاملة التي مساحتها نحو 100 متر مربع تقريبا . هناك عدد كبير من المنازل أقل اتساعا ، و تسمى بنصف دار ، مساحتها نحو 50 مترا مربعا .
إن بني مْزاب لم يشيدوا منزلا في أي مدينة من مدنهم ، إلا و رئيس جماعة البلدة لا يمتاز عن سواه لا في ملبسه و لا في مأكله و لا في سكناه ، و إن اتسعت داره فلكثرة عياله ، و هذا يدل ثانية على الروح الإسلامية التي أثرت على المزابيين في جميع جوانب حياتهم . 

3-	السوق

أما السوق ، فقد زادت مساحتها لتصبح ساحة واسعة ، بعد أن كانت شارعا في الأنسجة المبدئية للمدن المزابية ، كما تطورت وظيفتها الإجتماعية ، إذ كانت أول الأمر مكانا لتبادل المنتجات بين أهل المدينة ، و بينهم و بين قوافل البدو التي تقصد التجمعات السكنية للتجارة ، ثم أصبحت بعد ذلك تؤدي وظيفة اجتماعية أساسية ، إذ هي المكان العمومي الوحيد بعد المسجد ، الذي يمكن لأهل البلدة أن يجتمعوا فيه ، و يتبادلوا الأخبار ، و يتفقدوا أحوالهم يوميا ، و يستريحوا من تعب العمل ، بالإضافة إلى ممارستهم البيع و الشراء .
تختلف أشكال مساحات الأسواق ، فإذا كانت سوق آت ايزجن غير منتظمة الشكل تحيط بها مقاعد مبنية ، فإن سوق تغردايت مستطيلة تحيط بها 98 قوسا متفاوتة الأبعاد ، طولها 75 مترا ، و عرضها 44 مترا 
تم اضافة الصور اليوم واشكر الاخ جمال علي التنبيه




















​


----------



## امير ضهير (24 سبتمبر 2007)

نتابع 
4- المنشاءات الدفاعية

تعتبر ميزة خاصة و عنصر أساسي في إنشاء المدينة بحيث تعد الأبراج و الأسوار المحيطة بالقصر منشآت دفاعية حربية لها طابع دفاعي عسكري و قد ظهرت هذه المنشآت لضرورة عمرانية أساسية و هي الأمن و الاستقرار و حماية المدينة من الاعتداءات الخارجية لكنها من جهة أخرى تعد رسما لحدود الفراغ القابل للتعمير.
و تأخذ هذه الأبراج أشكالا هرمية أساسية ذات قاعدة مربعة الشكل و يتم الصعود داخلها بواسطة السلالم و الذي من خلالها في الأعلى تتم المراقبة العسكرية.

5- النسيج العمراني 
إن المدينة المزابية قد خضعت في تخطيطها إلى قواعد المدينة الإسلامية و الشمال-إفريقية عموما ، باعتبار المزابيين من أعرق شعوب الشمال الإفريقي .
أول ما يهتم به المِـزابيون ، كان الموقع ، إذ كانوا يختارون لها موقعا مراعين في ذلك قدرة المدينة على الدفاع ضد المغيرين ، و وقايتها من فيضانات الأودية ، و الحفاظ على الأراضي الزراعية ذات التربة الطيبة .
و إن أول ما يشد انتباه الملاحظ للمدن المزابية الحديثة ( إبتداءا من تجنينت و انتهاءا بتيـﭭْـرار ) ، توضّعها على روابٍ ( هضبات ) ، و هذا لا ينطبق على المدن المزابية القديمة . 
و يرجع سبب ذلك للظروف الأمنية الصعبة التي عاشها المزابيون في ذلك الوقت ، إذ كانت بلادهم تقع في منطقة جيرانها لا يُـؤتمنون ، إذ كانوا لا يعتمدون سوى على النهب و السلب في حياتهم ، و قد فصّل الشيخ علي يحيى معمر في هذا الموضوع في كتابه : الإباضية في موكب التاريخ .
في أعلى تلك الربوة ، يتوضع المسجد ، و اختيار المِـزابيين هذا الموقع لإقامة المسجد لدليل على أهميته لهم ، إذ يشكل النواة المركزية و الروحية للقصر ، نظرا لوظائفه المتعددة ، فهو بجانب وظيفته الدينية ، يلعب دور قاعة الإجتماعات الهامة و المركز العلمي للمدينة و مخزن المؤن ، و المركز الدفاعي للمدينة ، إذ نجده في المدن المزابية محصنا و يصعب الوصول إليه ، و يعتبر مسجد آت بونور من أحصن المساجد المزابية .
بجانب المسجد ، تتدرج المساكن متلاصقة متلاحمة لا يعلو واحد على آخر على امتداد الربوة ، حتى تنتهي بمجموعة أبراج دفاعية و سور مُـحصّـن يحيط بكامل المدينة .
غالبا ما كان السور يتكون من ظهور منازل لا تفتح أبوابها إلا إلى الداخل ، أما في الإمتدادات الأخيرة للمدن المزابية ، أصبح بعضها يتمتع بأسوار مستقلة عن المنازل ، بينها و بين هذه الأسوار شارع عريض ، و يكون السور عادة سميكا من الأسفل و يتناقص هذا السمك كلما علا السور . 
ذلك هو الحال بالنسبة لآت ايزجن ، المدينة المِـزابية الوحيدة التي لازالت تحافظ على سورها كاملا ، حيث يبلغ طوله : 2500 متر ، و ارتفاعه حوالي 3 أمتار ، يختلف ارتفاع السور حسب موقعه ، حيث يكون مرتفعا في المنطقة المستوية أسفل الهضبة ، بينما يقل ارتفاعه في المناطق الشديدة الإنحدار منها ، و يتخلل السور فتحات للرماية ضيقة من الخارج و واسعة من الداخل ، حتى يتسنى لأهل القصر النظر إلى الخارج ، بينما يصعب للغرباء التجسس إلى الداخل .
أما الأزقة ، فهي عادة ذات ثلاثة أذرع عرضا ، روعي في عرضها أقل ما يكفي لتلاقي دابتين ، و لتمرير جنازة ، كما روعي في تخطيطها مقاومة الرياح و الزوابع الرملية ، و التقليل من مدة اشعاع الشمس أيام الحر ، و الإعتدال في انحدارها بحيث يمكن للسكان استعمال الدواب للتنقل و النقل .
كما نلاحظ تسقيف بعض الطرقات ، وهذا لأهداف دفاعية ، منها أن العدو الراكب ، إذا تمكن من دخول المدينة ، فإنه لا يستطيع الوصول إلى المسجد ، قلبها و مركز قيادتها ، و مستودع الذخيرة و المؤن ، كما أن هذه التسقيفات ، تمكّن أهل المدينة من التنقل على السطوح من حي إلى حي ، دون اللجوء إلى الأزقة .
و ربما كان الداعي لهذه التسقيفات كذلك ، الحصول على المزيد من الظل صيفا ، و الوقاية من الرياح و الزوابع الرملية .
و هناك بعض الشوارع أكثر عرضا من غيرها، مزودة بمقاعد مبنية ، كانت قديما أسواقا للمدينة ، حيث أن المدن المزابية مرت بمجموعة من التوسعات على مدى تاريخها ، فرضها التزايد الديمغرافي للمدن ، و كان المزابيون في كل توسعة ينشئون سوقا و سورا و أبراجا جديدة للمدينة .
و من أول اهتمامات المنشئين للمدينة كذلك ، حفر البئر العمومية ، التي لا يمكن تصور الحياة بدونها ، ثم تتلو هذه البئر آبار أخرى كلما امتد العمران . 
و الجدير بالذكر أن عملية الحفر هذه ليست بسهلة ، إذ تتم في الصخر ( في جميع المدن باستثناء تيـﭭْـرار ) ، و على عمق قد يزيد على سبعين مترا ، و بالوسائل التقليدية
6- الواحه
لكل مدينة من مدن مْزاب واحة متفاوتة الإتساع ، تحوي داخلها على مجموعة من السدود و الآبار و منشآت الري ، و المساكن التي تسمى : تَــزْرِيـــبْـتْ بالمزابية . 
هذه المساكن تأوي إليها العائلات لقضاء فصل الصيف الحار ، للتمتع بلطافة الجو ، و لتجنيب رب الأسرة الرجوع الى أهله بعد تعب اليوم معرضا نفسه الى لفحات الشمس الوقادة . ولا يعني هذا أن المرأة المزابية تقضي فصلا كاملا في الراحة تحت ظلال النخيل و الكروم ، بل إنك لتجد في مقدمة الأثاث الذي يُرحّل الى الواحة ، الى جانب الضروريات من الفرش و الأواني ، منسجا أو منسجين مع طاقم آلات الغزل .
لذلك فان الهندسة المعمارية لمسكن الواحة لا تختلف كثيرا عنها في منزل المدينة ، فهناك تشابه كبير بين طابقيهما الأرضيين ، أما بالنسبة للطابق الأول فمعظمه سطح لعامة الأسرة تقضي فيه الليل في الهواء الطلق ، يحيط به جناح مسقف و غرفة أو غرفتان ، لكل منهما أدرج خاصة تؤدي إلى سطح صغير يعلو الغرفة ، يأوي إليه الزوجان.
6- مواد البناء
- الحجارة المقتلعة من طبقات الصخور الكلسية البيضاء .
- نوع من الجبس يسمى " تِمْشَمْتْ " يستخرج من الهضبة الكلسية على عمق متر واحد تقريبا , و يعالج في أفران لمدة 24 ساعة .
- الجير الذي يعالج في أفران معدل ارتفاعها متران ، يستهلك من الحطب 5 أضعاف ما تحتاجه التمشمت .
- الرمل غير الصلصالي , يستخرج من مجاري الأودية.
- النخلة , و يستعمل منها للبناء جذعها و جريدها و سعفها .
و قد كان المزابيون يعتمدون في بنائهم على المواد المحلية المتوفرة و يكتفون بها , و لايستعملون مواد غير معروفة أو مستوردة .

















​


----------



## gohary (24 سبتمبر 2007)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## gohary (24 سبتمبر 2007)

حلوة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (24 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز أمير ضهير على نقل هذا الموضوع لملتقى المهندسين لتعم الفائدة ولنتعرف على مدينة ميزاب بكل ما تحمله من زخم معماري ونظام تخطيطي هو إمتداد لمخططات المدن الإسلامية التاريخية التي تشهد بعظمة هذه الأمة.


----------



## mimi25 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

ما يحفزني على قراءة هذا الموضوع هو التعرف على العمارة التقليدية التي تساهم في الحفاظ على البيئة عكس ما تقوم به حركة التوسع العمراني الحديث فهي بالنسبة لي بدون هوية و سلبياتها اكثر من إيجابياتها. بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## امير ضهير (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جمال الهمالي اللافي قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز أمير ضهير على نقل هذا الموضوع لملتقى المهندسين لتعم الفائدة ولنتعرف على مدينة ميزاب بكل ما تحمله من زخم معماري ونظام تخطيطي هو إمتداد لمخططات المدن الإسلامية التاريخية التي تشهد بعظمة هذه الأمة.



وفيك بارك 
لو لم تقم بتنبيه هندسة الي الصور لما اثري الموضوع واصبح يستحق النقل الي هنا لتعم الفائدة للجميع ولاعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع بأهله ومريديه.


----------



## امير ضهير (25 سبتمبر 2007)

gohary قال:


> ممتااااااااااااااااااااااز



اشكر لك مرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## امير ضهير (25 سبتمبر 2007)

mimi25 قال:


> ما يحفزني على قراءة هذا الموضوع هو التعرف على العمارة التقليدية التي تساهم في الحفاظ على البيئة عكس ما تقوم به حركة التوسع العمراني الحديث فهي بالنسبة لي بدون هوية و سلبياتها اكثر من إيجابياتها. بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم



اهلا بك اخي mimi25 

اشكر لك مرورك وجزاك الله خيرا علي الاضافة 

اتفق معك فيما ذهبت اليه... فلشبكة الميزابية وعمارتها طابع مميز يعيدنا دائما الي الصورة التي اعتدنا رؤيتها .. وجمال الايقاع القديم للمدينة ، وفي الواقع كنت اعتقد ان هذا التصميم الخاص بالمدينة الميزابية ، غير موجود الا هناك ..

لكن تفاجأت عند رؤية الواحات المصرية ، حيث انها لا تختلف ابدا عن تصميم المدن الميزابية 

نفس المأذنة العالية وسط المدينة ، والسوق التي تلي المدينة ...

والطرقات المضللة والمتعرجة ، والمواد التي تستخدم في البناء 

حتي الادوات التي تستخدم داخل البيت للطبخ مثلا ، تتشابه كثيرا ، ناهيك عن الشبه في الملابس ايضا .

رأيت شريط فيديو عن المدن الميزابية لكن لم ازرها ، لصعوبة زيارتها ومشقة الرحلة .. لكن سأحاول جاهدا ان ازورها قبل ان اغادر الجزائر ، وعندما يحدث ذلك سأضع بين ايديكم كل ما سأحصل عليه من صور وفيديو لتعم الفائدة علي الجميع .


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

معلومات قيمه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امير ضهير (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مهندسة\مروة قال:


> معلومات قيمه جزاك الله خيرا



اشكر لكي مروك اختي الكريمة


----------



## mimi25 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا ما أتمناه و هو أن تزودنا بكل المعلومات و الفيديوهات التي تتحصل عليها فأنا في أمس الحاجة إلى دراسة السكن التقليدي الصحراوي و ملائمته للبيئة، بصراحة أكثر ما يجدبني في الهندسة المعمارية هو الأصل مع التجديد طبعا و ليس كما نرى في مدننا و مساكننا، سأعطيك مثالا آلمني كثيرا خلال بحثي في هذا الموضوع اصطدمت حين رأيت أحياء سكنية في منطقة بسكرة و هي بوابة الصحراء الجزائرية بنيت بنفس مواد البناء التي تستعمل في المناطق التلية كقسنطينة و تلمسان (مدن جزائرية) ذات المناخ الرطب، دون مراعاة الجانب السوسيولوجي لسكان المنطقة. الا ترى أخي الكريم ان السكن الحقيقي هو المكان الذي لا يحتاج إلى تبريد و لا تدفئة و إنما يبنى بحكمة و يستغل الموارد الطبيعية و البيئة المحيطة به ؟ و هذا ما نلمسه تماما في المنازل التقليدية.
أرجو ان تكون عند و عدك أخي الكريم و أن تثري ثقافتي و ثقافة الإخوة المهندسين بالمعلومات التي تمكنت من حصادها و شكرا.


----------



## امير ضهير (25 سبتمبر 2007)

mimi25 قال:


> هذا ما أتمناه و هو أن تزودنا بكل المعلومات و الفيديوهات التي تتحصل عليها فأنا في أمس الحاجة إلى دراسة السكن التقليدي الصحراوي و ملائمته للبيئة، بصراحة أكثر ما يجدبني في الهندسة المعمارية هو الأصل مع التجديد طبعا و ليس كما نرى في مدننا و مساكننا، سأعطيك مثالا آلمني كثيرا خلال بحثي في هذا الموضوع اصطدمت حين رأيت أحياء سكنية في منطقة بسكرة و هي بوابة الصحراء الجزائرية بنيت بنفس مواد البناء التي تستعمل في المناطق التلية كقسنطينة و تلمسان (مدن جزائرية) ذات المناخ الرطب، دون مراعاة الجانب السوسيولوجي لسكان المنطقة. الا ترى أخي الكريم ان السكن الحقيقي هو المكان الذي لا يحتاج إلى تبريد و لا تدفئة و إنما يبنى بحكمة و يستغل الموارد الطبيعية و البيئة المحيطة به ؟ و هذا ما نلمسه تماما في المنازل التقليدية.
> أرجو ان تكون عند و عدك أخي الكريم و أن تثري ثقافتي و ثقافة الإخوة المهندسين بالمعلومات التي تمكنت من حصادها و شكرا.



في الحقيقة اختي تمت دعوتي بالفعل من قبل "محبي العمارة التقليدية" لزيارة مدينة بني يزقن وهي احد مدن الشبكة الميزابية كما تعلمين ولكن واجهتني بعض الصعوبات منعتني من الزيارة لكني سأقوم بالزيارة بإذن الله وسأفي بوعدي

بخصوص مدينة بسكره فهي مدينة جميلة ، واعتقد انك تتحدثي عن بعض الاحياء الجديدة في المدينة .
ان حمى "الفوضى" ان صح التعبير في العمارة الان ...تنتشر بسرعة كبيرة ولا تجد من رادع، هذا الامر مقلق ومحير ويحتاج الي دراسة شاملة لنحدد مناطق الضعف ، واسباب هذه الفوضى .
والاهم من ذلك معرفة الطريق نحو التطبيق ، لا ان نقوم بالدراسة لتطرح في مؤتمر ثم تصبح حديث بعض الاكادميين لفترة من الزمن ، ويتلقفها الباحثين ثم تُنسى كما فُعل بالدراسات التي قبلها .

يجب ان نفعل شئ حيال هذا الامر .

وسأفي بوعدني ان شاء الله
تحية


----------



## mimi25 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

لقد أثرت غيرتي، إنها لفرصة عظيمة أن تزور الصحراء الجزائرية فهي أكثر من رائعة. اما أنا فلم يحالفني الحظ إلا مرة واحدة لزيارة بوابة الصحراء فقط بالرغم من أنني جزائرية لكن التنقل صعب جدا و أنت أدرى بذلك، فلزيارة مدينة تمنراست و هي أجمل واحة في الصحراء الجزائرية تستغرق أياما بالحافلة ناهيك عن غلاء السفر بالطائرة. اغتنم هذه الفرصة يا أخي و أخبرنا عن كل ما هو مثير للاهتمام في جولتك.


----------



## امير ضهير (27 سبتمبر 2007)

نعم اختي السفر الي مدينة تمردست بالحافلة وانطلاقا من الجزائر العاصمة يستغرق 4 ايام سفر متواصل وهذا امر شاق ، لكن الرحلة بالطائرة تستغرق ساعتين علي الاكثر .

الجميل في مدن الصحراء الجزائرية الروابط الاجتماعية المتماسكة بين افراد المجتمع هناك


----------



## mimi25 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

لإن المجتمع الجزائري كثيرا ما عانى من ويلات الاستعمار و الإرهاب و هذا ما وثق الروابط الاجتماعية إذ يتصرف الجزائريون فيما بينهم كأسرة واحدة. هذه واحدة من مميزات المجتمع الجزائري


----------



## امير ضهير (27 سبتمبر 2007)

mimi25 قال:


> لإن المجتمع الجزائري كثيرا ما عانى من ويلات الاستعمار و الإرهاب و هذا ما وثق الروابط الاجتماعية إذ يتصرف الجزائريون فيما بينهم كأسرة واحدة. هذه واحدة من مميزات المجتمع الجزائري



اختي الكريمة لا اعتقد ان ذلك هو السبب ، لان الجماعات المسلحة لم تصل الصحراء الجزائرية ، والاستعمار طال كل الجزائر 
والشعب الجزائري ككل شعوب العالم يتكون من المدن والارياف 

ونجد التفكك الاسري وضعف العلاقات الاجتماعية بين الناس في المدن ، بينما نرى العكس في الريف حيث التماسك الاسري ... والروابط الاجتماعية .

اما الحديث عن الصحراء الجزائرية الرائعة فيختلف ويطول ...


----------



## mimi25 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

كنت أنتظر منك هذه الإجابة. سكان الأرياف يعيشون حياة مختلفة و رائعة و بسيطة.


----------



## babaldaheb (1 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك يا أمين ضهيرة,وشكرا للأختmimi25.
صراحة الحديث شيق خاصة عن الصحراء الجزائرية,فالصحراء واسعة و الحديث أوسع,و جميلة و الحديث أجمل,وغنية بالمناطق الجميلة و على سبيل المثال تاغيت التي تبعد عن مدينة بشار بحوالي 150 Km ,فهي جنة في قلب الصحراء...

السلام عليكم


----------



## امير ضهير (1 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكر لك مرورك اخي الكريم
كما قلت بشار جنة الصحراء وهي مدينة جميلة للغاية 

تحية طيبة


----------



## رستمي (28 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع، والحقيقة أن الحديث عن نظام الري التقليدي في أجنة ميزاب يطول كونه نظام متميز و فريد من نوعه هندسيا و بيئيا. وسأرسل مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع إذا سمحتم. اخوكم رستمي. مهندس معماري ، منطقة ميزاب، الجزائر


----------



## mohamed2009 (28 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

